# Video Review on Ebay Question



## slates (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anyone bought this review off of Ebay? I was wanting some comments about it if you have. It's listed as item # 160127177397 it's listed with a buy it now price of $24.95. I would imagine it's like the great deal I got on a shirt there with one sleeve 4" shorter than the other. Sometimes you get what you pay for, other times you are pleasantly surprised. Here is what the description says:

*This listing is for a Civil Engineering PE exam video review DVD. This DVD contains 25 videos at about 30 hours in playing time. In other words, it’s probably more than you can stand. *

*The civil engineering specified topics in the videos include:*

*Introduction to Civil Engineering PE Exam *

*Concrete Design *

*Econimics * _*(I don't remember this being a topic on the exam)*_

*Environmental Engineering *

*Fluid Mechanics *

*Hydraulics *

*Hydrology *

*Soil Mechanics *

*Statics *

*Steel and Timber Design *

*Structural Analysis *

*Transportation *

*Each subject and topic is being reviewed by University Professor specialized in the field. In all, you’ll see several professors going through the materials respectively.*

*Besides, you’ll have the handout in PDF file for each review session. That way, you can follow as the professors go through the teaching and example problems.*

*In short, having this DVD is like having professors at home, help you review the FE exam whenever and wherever you like. The best part is, you can STOP, PAUSE, REWIND, and FAST FORWARD. Try that with your professor in class! * :multiplespotting:

*I passed my FE Exam (it’s TRUE!) in the spring of 2003, about a year after I graduated with a degree in Civil Engineering (from a Big 12 school, I might add). I really like the videos because the professors really go deep into the material. I especially like the design parts.*

*And I can tell you this, the videos rock! *


----------



## kioti1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have never heard anything about this. Assuming you cut and paste the description I would be concerned that he starts by talking about the PE and then mentions the FE.

But then again for 24.95, buy it and let everyone know how it is.


----------



## slates (Jun 14, 2007)

My curiousity got the best of me, so I ordered it. I'll let everyone know the verdict


----------



## vmi2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

slates said:


> Has anyone bought this review off of Ebay? I was wanting some comments about it if you have. It's listed as item # 160127177397 it's listed with a buy it now price of $24.95. I would imagine it's like the great deal I got on a shirt there with one sleeve 4" shorter than the other. Sometimes you get what you pay for, other times you are pleasantly surprised. Here is what the description says:
> *This listing is for a Civil Engineering PE exam video review DVD. This DVD contains 25 videos at about 30 hours in playing time. In other words, it’s probably more than you can stand. *
> 
> The civil engineering specified topics in the videos include:
> ...


This is a good review course :reading: (several years old, about 10), however concepts haven't changed. This course was offered back when the am was multiple choice and the pm was actual worked out problems. :true: I paid $1000 for a review course offered thru the VA Society of Professional Engineers last fall and did not pass some of the instructors left a fair amount to be disired. I found this on the net in January and felt well prepared for the April exam. Considering the price difference $1000 to FREE, no brainer there. I'm still waiting for the results from April, but I'm very optimistic. If you haven't bought it yet, let me know. I know how you can access for free. :thumbs: That goes for anyone else out there. They've been selling on ebay for almost a year, they started at $19.99 and now want $24.99. I'm not sure if them selling the material is completing legit/legal. Good Luck and I'm hoping to post some good news soon.


----------



## vmi2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that the economic problems typically are related to one of the five topics.


----------



## slates (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I received it in the mail yesterday and began watching it last night. It is a little older like VMI2000 said (before the multiple choice format, whenever that transition was made '96??????), and the clothes of the instructors was pretty dated if that can be any kind of indication and the use of overhead transparencies. But unless you are dealing with a subject that has changed codes, the principles remain the same. I began with the water resources section last night and other than a few quirky things and ways the instructor pronounces terms ("pacific" = specific), the review was pretty helpful. I've been out of school for 12 yrs and haven't seen many of the topics in at least that long, it was really beneficial for me to have someone explain the topics vs. trying to teach myself using the CERM. If you learn in a similiar manner to myself than a $25 investment is well worth it even for just a few topics you may be having trouble with, or even better if you can find the free online version VMI2000 talked about. The listing number I posted earlier has changed, but the last time I looked the were still for sale.


----------



## slates (Jun 30, 2007)

*FREE LINK* to the same material is http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/PEreview.htm


----------

